# 17.5 INCH TRANSOM. Will 15 inch short shaft work



## bassin0331 (Feb 19, 2017)

About to order an etec for my 1448 grizzly, it has a 17.5 inch transom. Do I need to order the 15" short shaft or the 20" long shaft


----------



## stinkfoot (Feb 19, 2017)

prop or jet?


----------



## bassin0331 (Feb 19, 2017)

Prop


----------



## stinkfoot (Feb 20, 2017)

https://media.channelblade.com/boat...s/dts/dealerlibraries/8441/copetipstricks.pdf This might give you some useful info


----------



## Pappy (Feb 20, 2017)

This subject has been covered numerous times. 
To start with the proper way to measure a transom is not to lay the tape measure along the transom surface from top to bottom and come up with a measurement. The transom is at an approx. 15 degree rearward angle so that measurement would be incorrect. 
The proper way to measure a transom is to use a square off the bottom of the boat and measure at 90 degrees from the bottom to the top of the cut out in the transom. 
Secondly.....no engine manufacturer makes a "true" 15" engine. They are simply short or long shaft. 
No two engine manufacturers make the same size short shaft. A Johnson/Evinrude will measure differently than a Mercury, Yamaha, Suzuki.....etc. 
To further complicate this, no two boat manufacturers will make a true 15" transom as you have just witnessed. Transom measurements are all over the board. 
Do your proper transom measurement as stated above and go on with life! Pop your engine on there and go run it. Start with the trim pin all the way in against the transom and move out until you get what you want. Move weight around with each change.


----------



## bassin0331 (Feb 20, 2017)

Pappy said:


> This subject has been covered numerous times.
> To start with the proper way to measure a transom is not to lay the tape measure along the transom surface from top to bottom and come up with a measurement. The transom is at an approx. 15 degree rearward angle so that measurement would be incorrect.
> The proper way to measure a transom is to use a square off the bottom of the boat and measure at 90 degrees from the bottom to the top of the cut out in the transom.
> Secondly.....no engine manufacturer makes a "true" 15" engine. They are simply short or long shaft.
> ...


Thank you for your help sir was just nervous about dropping. 3300 dollars and it not being right


----------



## Duramacr (Feb 20, 2017)

That's a tough one to call buddy. My boat has 
A 16.5 transom and my 15 short shaft was
luckily perfect . My cavitation plate sits level
with the bottom of the transom which is what
You. But some motors are different length. You can 
Always get the 20" shaft and use a a jackplate.
But if it's to short then it's a pita. Your gonna have 
To cut down the transom. You can always get a 120
Dollar mini jacker and install it lower on the transom
to get it at the height you want .


----------



## scoobeb (Feb 25, 2017)

My transom is a short shaft and it is 16 to 17 inches wide. A short shaft outboard is truly never 15 inches,they are always 17 inches so it's misleading . You need a short shaft ,a long shaft is way to long unless you plan on using a jack plate but you definitely need a short shaft.


----------

